# Do cats recognize/respond to their names?



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

More of a poll than anything, but I'm curious whether you feel like your cat knows his/her name. 

I've had my kitty for 6 months now and every once in a while I feel like he kind of perks up and recognizes that I've said his name, but other times he doesn't and continues on with whatever he happens to be doing or staring at . He's also my first cat, and having grown up with a dog that definitely knew her name, I don't really know what the "norm" is for cats.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Penny definitely does. She responds every time. And it's not just intonation. I've tried saying "Jelly" or "Bonnie" in the same voice and she won't turn her head for those.

Nala doesn't know hers or, I believe, chooses not to. She deigns me worthy of her attention on her time, not when I'm calling out some word that may or may not be good enough to be her name.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not sure... but Coco seems to know Jasper's name. I'm usually yelling at him and she wants to get on the action of stopping whatever he's doing. :lol: She is such a police dog.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, my 2 cats respond when their name is called........but......

They have selective hearing! They pick and choose when they want to come when their name is called :lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, my 2 cats respond when their name is called


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET responds but if he is taking a nap, he couldn't care less.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Ours do. Athena and Zeus will come running if you call their names. Hera lifts her head, looks at you, and promptly goes back to sleep.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

mine do and sometimes their ears give them away when they want to ignore us.....the selective hearing that dogs don't have.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I a sure all of mine know their names. They all come when I call them.


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

Yup. Midas definitely comes when I call. It has proven very useful when I can't find him in the house and I worry that he got out. However, if I am in the same room as him, he only bothers to walk over to me about half of the time. So I guess he comes when I sound worried? Haha.


----------



## Talutha (Feb 6, 2014)

Watson always came when we called. Lily knows her name and will some if she's not doing anything more important. Oscar is still a little young but has started to recognise that "kitty kitty" means food!


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I read somewhere that cats recognize the first syllable in their name. That's why it's better to give your cats a name with a hard sound first like Buddy ( hard B sound) because it's easier for them to recognize. 

Yes all three of my cats recognize their names. I have two boys, Bowie and Buddha, and sometimes when I start out saying their name both look over (hard B sound). Izzie recognizes the Zz sound.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't think our 2 cats recognize their names...either that or they choose to ignore us.  They are one year old and we've had them since about 11 weeks.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

All three know their names and recognize them.

*B.B.* Recognizes her name and every nickname i.e.,_ Beebz, Beeberz, & Beebaleena._ Call her by any of the four names and she will come. She even has her own special "whistle" that she knows means her and because it only gets used in emergencies, she will come to it, no matter what. Even if she is still angry, she comes.

*Belle* had a slight name change in the beginning because her name was *"Spats"* (for obvious reasons) she must have hated it in your very young little life because she would never respond to it. After 2 months of trying I decided it was time to change and "Belle" seemed to work for her. No problems responding to it, and to this day, even if you whisper it, she knows. (She also has taken to responding to _B.B.'s whistle_ because she and Beebz have grown thick as thieves)

*Sadie Woo* knows her name VERY WELL (lol) and the nicknames_ Saydz, Wooz, & Woo Hoo_. No whistles or anything else. She seems to keep to all things verbal.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

We have seven cats of varying ages and they all know their names (which doesn't mean they always respond - look at body language, especially ear movement). We had four youngsters in swift succession a while back and my sister was worried they wouldn't learn their names but they did - even the one who is not the brightest cat ever! In fact, he learnt it really quickly.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Casey will only come to Casey. Not kitty kitty nothing just Casey. I teach all my cats by there names,not kity kitty. If I say kitty kitty my voice gets high and it excited my.dogs,lol. Casey can be upstairs and if I'm at the bottom of.the steps I just say "Casey" and she comes running down the steps! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Our three vary widely - Penny, who we've had the longest (7 yrs), I believe does know her name but is very selective about responding. My husband thinks she doesn't lol.

Mystique, who I mostly call 'Teeka', knows her name flawlessly. She will run to me whenever I say it, unless she's sleeping and then it takes a minute longer but she always responds in some way. In fact, the other day my husband and I were laughing so hard because she is only a 7 lb. cat but when I woke up in the morning and she wasn't in bed, I said out loud, "Where's my Teeka?" and she instantly galloped down the hall and jumped on the bed. She was so loud she sounded like a herd of elephants lol.

Sunny, our newest boy, seems to be clueless about his name. It also could be a cat thing though - he may not care whether we are calling him or not - or maybe it isn't the right name (like Belle lol). We've only had him two months though, where we've had Mystique 4 months.


----------



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

Mine also know their names but it took longer for them to learn than I thought it would. Growing up I only had dogs. My kitties started responding to their names at about 6 months old I think. Response is usually a trill from Rosie and sometimes she comes, and Jack always comes...usually bounding and pouncing.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't think Murphy knows his name; he just gets my tone. We communicate all day long, but it's repetition and tone more than anything. I say, "Want to go downstairs?" and he runs for the stairs.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes. All five of mine respond to their names. Baron isn't as quick as the other four, but I think it's because his name doesn't have as distinctive of a sound as the others.

Oscar, the oldest, is extremely responsive to his name.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

All of my cats definitely know their names... they just choose to ignore me sometimes, presumably because they don't want me to develop delusions of grandeur and begin thinking I'm the boss or something. ;-) 

Galileo is really smart: not only does he know his own name, he also knows the other cats' names! If I'm looking for a particular cat and am calling that cat's name, Leo will sometimes search out the cat that I'm trying to find--which is pretty impressive when there are 5 other cats in the house to choose from! Presumably he does this because he thinks I'm calling the other cats for treats, or food, or something else that he wants to be a part of, but it's still quite helpful.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Both of mine do. If I call gizmo...she comes to me chirping (soooo cute). When I call marshall sometimes he'll come to me but most times he'll just look at me wherever he is and looks at me like WHAT?!?

Gizmo also knows marshalls name....


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Also, I have used key words with some of my cats. My late CC knew several and would definitly respond to them.

Now, when upstairs, I call out...Marble..and she comes to the stairs with me and I have already said, "Kitchen" and she scurries ahead of me. She knows if she goes to the door or I say 'outside', she goes to the back porch door where there is a cat flap door. Once on the porch she can use a tunnel to a large wire pet cage mounted next to a window on the side of the porch. There she gets sunlight, fresh air, and perhaps a view of the 'Ghost' if he is around. Maybe they 'talk', I don't know but she and Kermit like that cage or a south facing window on the porch. They both know these key words.


Cats teach as well as learn. I think we are slower learners than they are tho.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> Sunny, our newest boy, seems to be clueless about his name. It also could be a cat thing though - he may not care whether we are calling him or not - or maybe it isn't the right name *(like Belle lol)*. We've only had him two months though, where we've had Mystique 4 months.


I know, it was really weird! I'd never had a cat not respond to their name before! I was like.. "What the..???" but you know how cats are LOL. Head strong little beasties that they are. I think I could have picked anything as long as it WASN'T Spats!! lol


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

This is so interesting to read!

I definitely see signs that my cat responds to tone… I have one nickname that I always say and it ends in a high pitched OOOO and it's usually when I come home from work and he's waiting. I see the little ears twitch and flick and he looks at me whenever I use that tone around him.

I'm not sure if he had a name before we got him, so this might all be new for him, to be responsive to a call! He's 7 now, and we've had him for 6 months, and previously he was a hoarded cat so doubtful he had any name. He's definitely smart though, so I wouldn't be surprised if he knows much more than he lets on!


----------



## Jules2307 (Feb 20, 2014)

We call Winnie Winana, Winunu, Nana, Nunu, Winnabitch and she responds to all of the above.


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Buddy does every time. No matter the tone I or anyone else uses. He does not respond as well to "kitty".

Zeus does too, but he also responds to "here kitty" I think he's respond to anything you call him, as long as you use a happy tone. He'll come running and roll onto his back for tummy rubs.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

All my cats have known their name but the first thing I do is teach them their name. Every time I feed them, I call them by name, every time I pet them I call them by name. They do have selective hearing. Mine also meow to their name - usually.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha always responded to her name WHEN she felt like it and it was worth her effort. She responded to the can opener VERY fast or patting the bed twice to say come to bed (meaning an invitation to hog the entire middle and half of each human's half of the bed).


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's a proven scientific fact that the _felidae domesticus_ has the ability to recognize he/she's being called, but only in circumstances when that call is deemed by the _felidae_ to mean a potential benefit for self. Otherwise, the _felidae_ goes into the unrecognizing "could care less" mode.

As a corollary to the above, my strays will recognize their names being called in direct proportion to the amount of hours they haven't been fed.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Research has proven that cats are not able to recognize their own names as isolated words. Therefore the sound of their name, for a cat to react to it, must come accompanied by the clink of a can, the flutter of Da Bird or the pat of a hand on a warm cushion on the sofa. When the name is uttered in isolation from these, the cat will react by narrowing its eyes and raising the middle toe of their front leg.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Straysmommy! ROFL!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Coco and Missy and Maddie do. Jack I think so but Lacey not so much, but I'm starting to question that all the time.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Moosey knows her name. Her real name is Mitzi, but I have called her Moosey from the beginning. Honestly, I think it is just me she will respond to most of the time. Usually with a trill or meow and coming over to me and rubbing her scent on me. My dad and my boyfriend can say her name over and over and she just looks at them. Sometimes she wont even come to me. This is when she is busy staring at the wall, or the birds are tormenting her from outside. So I think she knows her name, she just only cares when I am saying it, or when food is involved. However, she has a set schedule of when she is fed, so she usually yells at me for food.

She goes by Mitzi, Mitz, Moosey, Moose, Moo, Mitch, Meechi, chubs bunny and she responds when my sisters call her "little kitty".


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

My cats all know there names.

To me there's a big difference between knowing their name, and coming to you when you call them. Teaching come to dogs is easier, but you have to teach it. I don't get why people don't know you have to teach cats to come too, if you want them to.

My kitties all come fairly reliably when I call them. Muffin's the best at it, and Jitzu is more likely to stare at me from across the room like "Why? I'm comfy over here. Come get me." But she always looks at me (or pointedly ignores me...if that's her mood) when I call her name.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

When I get ignored - I always fly into ultra drama mode, and act like I'm dying LOL It seems to work then, but I guess for a fleeting second they think, "Crap, the opposable thumbs are at risk of leaving!!!"


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Shepherd Book always makes me crack up when I call his name from a different room than he's occupying. He comes running at top speed and stops right in front of me like, "I'm here? What's up!?!?!? Is there food?"


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Muffin comes no matter which cat I'm calling. He doesn't care about the food so much, but he'll be darned if he'll miss out on cuddles! lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book used to be like that, but now not so much.

MowMow though has started coming when I call Book. He starts face mashing and rubbing and I swear he's saying, "You don't need him. YOu've got me, forget about that guy."


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Skittles responds to her nickname more than her actual name. Skittles nickname is Skiddy. One day I was looking for her and was calling her and called her by her nickname and she responded, so I use it more than her actual name. I still use her actual name though, that way she doesn't forget it.


----------



## StellaLuna (Jan 16, 2013)

Stella knows her names 100% and will meow in response and run to me when I call her. Nyx is 10 months old and we adopted her 3 months ago, she is 'special' and has just began responding to her name. Not all the time but a good 60% of it.


----------



## BrianRunsPhilly (Feb 26, 2014)

Definitely. Jackson will either lift his head or come over when I call, depending on what he feel like doing at the time. Hannah will give a little "meow?" and will talk back if you talk to her.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

Otis definitely knows his name
You call him he comes running and also he like to chat to us so you say hi otis and he says hi right back and then he says something that sounds like how are you whether or not thats what hes saying i am not sure
And azi definitely perks up when you say his name and he has come when called but he comes when you call otis since hes hardly ever not with otis whether otis likes it or not


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

I used to have two cats that would sneak out of the yard. When it was bed time I would yell their names out for them and they would come running home.


----------

